# Mule critique



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Can I get a quick critique on this mule please. Would be used on the trails for walk/trot only and possibly driving. 
DSC09483 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
video 




Yes she is a broker horse at ac4h


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, well if that is what you are going to use it for - what is not to like? That is a big mule! Must have come out of a draft! I have never riden or owned a mule...or wanted to. But, if I had to...I would want one like this!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks like a fairly nice mule. There is some funky movement going on with her hind end but I am thinking that may be because her feet need some serious work (regardless of what they say in the vid).

She seems to have decent training for a working mule so I see no reason why she wouldn't fit your needs.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

i like the mule. but there is something funny about her front hoof angle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She just needs some good hoof care. Mules are naturally more upright in their hoof angles than horses are (hence why there is a fault in horses called "mule footed", it's almost like a low grade club in horses but in mules it's normal). They get that from their donkey parent.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

ahh ok. i didnt know that. thank you for sharing


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No problem .


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Didn't think anyone was even going to reply to this! She is already in my quarantine pasture lol. Yes her feet are extremely long, the funky movement you are seeing is probably because of that, her one hind toe is starting to grow to the side a bit. And she was also injured before I picked her up, her face is cut, mostly around her eye and eye was swollen shut. It looks better today with some cream. And she some cuts on her leg and a swollen knee, waiting on the vet to get back to me to get some smz.
But she is incredibly quiet and sweet.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Here she is, shes pretty pathetic looking right now. Even my husband feels sorry for her. Any tips on how to get dried and matted manure off without bathing?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, congrats on the new addition!! Pictures are a must .

Oh, I did mean to ask, do you know why they clipped her head/neck?

ETA: you added pictures as I was posting.

I would gently use a metal curry to remove the manure. It will take some effort, but it works.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

what a sweet face she has, and a cute little trot. congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, congrats!!! How exciting.
Sorry the poor thing got some scrapes and bruises, that is so unfortunate!

Yes...for dried manure stains, brush what ya can off...and use Miracle Groom. The stuff is like magic! I have a partly white horse, and I swear by that stuff!


----------

